# Is/was there ever such a thing as a double decker train bridge



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Many major cities have over/under auto bridges where traffic moves in opposite directions above or below the other. Does anyone know if such a thing exists for trains? I don't mean for subways and elevated trains but for long haul passenger or freight. I may have a need to build such a bridge and was curious if there was a prototype of some sort. 

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

In Portland Oregon There is a Double deck bridge. On the lower level is Passenger and Freight. On the upper level is a Street and LIGHT RAIL. It is a vertical rising bridge. Two big towers on each end. Also I think the decks move independantly. 
Like you can raise the lower deck for boat trafic or both if need be. I may be worng on that one.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Wait a minute John. If the two decks move independently, and you raise the lower deck only ??????????????????????????? 

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not totally sure on this. But I think you could raise the lower deck to accunt for smaller water craft, barges and such. Both decks were raised for ships. I do remeber something like that.

It was called THE STEEL BRIDGE in Portland. It is near THE ROSE GARDEN and some other sports stadeum Where Does the Portland Basket Ball team play?

www.portlandbridges.com/steel-bridge.html

I found the above link on the bridge.

I dont know why this doesnt show as a link. I copied and pasted it. But if you type in the address it will take you to a picture and explantion.

Yes the lower deck does rise indpendant of the upper.


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Mark, 

Your railroad, your rules. If you build it they(we) will all want pictures. I can't help with any info, I am with John and know I have seen one some where in my travels, but I can encourage such a great sounding project. Again, make sure you share photos of the creation. 

Johnny


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

You are right JJ! It is a rather famous bridge and here is some info on it: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel_Bridge


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

See that grain Eleavator in the right side of the picture. Behind it is motel. The Red Lion When I use to travel to Portland to fix Printing presses I would stay at the motel. I spent hours watching them unload grain from barges and hopper cars on to the ships. They would shuttle hopper cars around with a little engine that had rubber tires on it and flanged wheels. I also watched the trains go by. It was a great Rail Faning place. But the motel went down hill for a long time. I don't know if it is even there any more.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought this picture of the original swing span bridge was pretty fascinating. Of course it is double decked too


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The NS Ft. Wayne bridge (ex PRR-PC-CR) is/was double deck but not a lift bridge. The main line is on the top. The lower deck (now abandoned) connected with the produce yards in the Strip District.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a little bit more about Portland’s Steel Bridge. It is 2 decks and the bottom heavy rail can be moved independently. The upper deck was originally for car traffic (4 lanes) but when they put in the light rail they ran 2 tracks down the center of the center 2 lanes. Originally light rail trains and cars shared those lanes but now the cars are relegated to the outside lanes, I think busses can still run with the trains. 
In the late 80’s I used to ride the light rail across the bridge a couple times a day. During an inspection Tri-met discovered the impact of the LR cars on the center span was bending the 6” diameter steel locking pins, I believe they were replaced with Titanium and they slowed down the trains. 
The Red lion hotel referenced earlier is now a very big pile of rubble. In the picture above you can see the white band around the top of the Memorial Coliseum, next to it (not visible) is the Rose Garden Arena were the Portland Trailblazers basket ball team plays. 

Phillip


----------



## thewife (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi I just came across this site. I was wondering the same thing. I have built a double deck bridge for my husbands layout. It's huge. it's at least 3ft long and will fit O scale trains. I would post a pic of it But not sure how to do it. If someone could tell me I'll be happy to post it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to meet you, Mrs. Who.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

If someone could tell me I'll be happy to post it.


if you got the foto somewhere uploaded in the internet, you tipe a bracket "[" then "img", then the closing bracket "]" 
followed by the address "http://name-of-domain/name-of-directory/name-of-file" 
followed again by the bracket "[" then a slash "/", followed by "img", then the closing bracket "]" 

that would look like: (img)http://name-of-domain/name-of-directory/name-of-file(/img) just with the other tipe of brackets. "[" 
(don't tipe any emty spaces between the address-components!) 

if you got the foto on your own PC, you must upload it to somewhere in the internet, before you can show it. 


korm 
.


----------



## thewife (Apr 30, 2008)

ok I dont know if I did this right or not. I just added the img at the front and end of this link. If it doesn't show up on the page I would assume you can click the link or paste it to view it. This bridge is sitting being unused right now..Hubby took down his whole layout and moved it into the garage. Have not rebuilt it yet...This brige just might be on ebay someday...lol


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a double deck bridge on I-5 where it crosses Lake Shasta in northern California. I-5 above and U.P track below. Interesting spot to watch a train. The south end of the tracks come out of a tunnel and directly on to the bridge.


----------



## thewife (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow it worked....  
OH and nice to meet you too...I like that Mrs Who...


----------

